# Elwick Bay



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

does any one have any info / pictures of the coasring vessel Elwikk Bay as operated by the Dennison family Orkney in the sixties and seventies .


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello John, welcome to the group. Hope you spent many enjoyable times here.

There was a photo of the 'Elwick Bay' on the Riversea/tugtalk webpage, but, unfortunately, it has dispapeared.
Here is the information that went with it:

1930, 264grt

J.Koster Hzn., Groningen (128) as ELLEN M for Metcalf Motor Coasters

1936 NORRIX

1946 DARTMEET

1947 PLYMPTON

1948 TORWOOD

1959 ELWICK BAY

Bruce C.


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

*elwick bay*

john. i should have a couple of pics of her regards allan s besant kirkwall orkney


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard John, a very fine ship probably in need of a good paramedic here (Hippy)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Information received from Mike Clouston, born and brought up in Orkney.
"I have a book "Days of Orkney Steam", written by Alastair & Anne 
Cormack, and published in 1971.
In there the only mention of the "Elwick Bay" is as follows:-
Built 1930
Acquired by Dennisons 1959
Builders Koster HZN Gideon
Engineers Deutz A.G.
Where Built Gronningen
264 Gross tons
Dimensions 122'x23'x9'
HP 47
Propulsion M.V.
Notes Ex Torwood etc., re-engined Lister 416 b.h.p. Last locally owned 
coaster."

"I have another book "Tales of the Elwick Bay" written by Bill and Sylvia 
Dennison and published by them in 1989, in which they tell some humorous 
stories of their time while they were coasting with the ship."

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Must have missed this thread when it was first started. 
Ray, you beat me to it, I was going to suggest "Tales of the Elwick Bay" as well. Am sure they serialised the book on Radio Orkney in the days when they had a half hour programme in the middle of the day.


----------



## creeler (Oct 3, 2005)

there was a second book writen by sylvia dennison entitled,Bombay to Elwick Bay.

regards


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks, have got these two books and also seen a short do***entary film done by the BBC many years ago, My interest is mainly in model boat building and would like enough info to do a project. I am kicking myself that I did not get details of her when she was still in existance but at that time I had no interest in her and no camera, it is only now with hindsight and the passing of years I realise what a fascinating little vessel she was,
jw


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Scratch built model of SS Norrix on
http://www.north-cheshire-marine.org.uk/rh.htm
is this the ship you want?


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

no, not this ship, one I'm looking for is small Dutch coaster typewith low wheelhouse on stern,thanks anyway
jw


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

john webster said:


> no, not this ship, one I'm looking for is small Dutch coaster typewith low wheelhouse on stern,thanks anyway
> jw


Ahoy John,
Could it be this one?Sorry for the poor quality of this piccie.


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a picture of the ELWICK BAY in my gallery as the TORWOOD but will post another of her as the ELWICK BAY this pic was taken in the early sixties while berthed in Stromness. -----------Allan.


----------



## graham atkinson (Feb 27, 2006)

Was one of the first British motorships ordered in the face of competition to the Dutch and German motor coasters. Both Metcalfes and Rix were two of the few British owners who took the gamble on motorships as opposed to steam.

Are the two books by the Dennisons still in print and where can I get them from. Assume they are the same branch of the Dennison family that ran the likes of the Kava Sound, Hoxa Sound, Calf Sound etc from the 1980/90s. Liked to see them in Blyth loading a back cargo of coal for Orkney

Graham


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Graham,
If send me a pm I will see what I can do. Regards-------------Allan.


----------

